# First Camping Trip!



## anne72 (Apr 27, 2007)

We'll be picking up our new Outback this Friday, we can't wait. We've already started booking weekends, first one being April 17-20 at Strawberry Park in Preston, CT. We're so excited to try it out and see what it's like to finally camp in a camper and not a tent! Our next weekend after that will be the Rally up in NH, looking forward to all the great people we'll meet, everyone has been so welcoming, we can't wait to put the faces to the names on the board. Here's to a great year of camping!


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

Thats great !! you are lucky to be able to get out early in the season. ENJOY !!!!


----------



## 3athlete (May 14, 2006)

```
Strawberry Park in Preston, CT
```
Anne,

Let me know how this campground is...I've heard both good and bad reviews.

See you in NH.


----------



## anne72 (Apr 27, 2007)

3athlete said:


> ```
> Strawberry Park in Preston, CT
> ```
> Anne,
> ...


I'm hoping it's good, it came highly recommended by a few families when we were at the dealership buying our camper. I'll definitely post something here to let you know what I think...


----------



## 3athlete (May 14, 2006)

```
I'll definitely post something here to let you know what I think...
```
Thanks! Have a great time


----------



## Lady Di (Oct 28, 2005)

Have fun!

Only 4 nights and 3 days till Friday.


----------



## thevanobackers (Nov 11, 2007)

STRAWBERRY PARK IS VERY NICE BUT A LITTLE EXPENSIVE.WHAT DEALER DID YOU BUY FROM WE GOT OURS FROM ARLINGTON RV IN RI.


----------



## anne72 (Apr 27, 2007)

thevanobackers said:


> STRAWBERRY PARK IS VERY NICE BUT A LITTLE EXPENSIVE.WHAT DEALER DID YOU BUY FROM WE GOT OURS FROM ARLINGTON RV IN RI.


We thought Strawberry Park was a little expensive too, however, the weekend we are going they are discounting it. I'm all about the discount!









We bought ours from Arlington too! It's about 2 hours from our house but my husband's parents have bought several RV's from there so we knew the reputation. We dealt with Gary who has been wonderful. We're supposed to pick it up on Friday but the weather in the Northeast isn't forecasted to be great.







Go figure, we haven't had winter weather in about a month but the day we plan to pick up the camper it's supposed to snow, sleet and freezing rain! I told my husband I didn't think it was worth trying to pick it up and tow it 2 hours home in bad weather, especially when we've never really towed anything like this before. I'm hoping the forecast is wrong...


----------



## davel1957 (Mar 25, 2008)

Congratulations Anne and Rick! Have great fun!


----------



## BoaterDan (Jul 1, 2005)

Sayonara said:


> Thats great !! you are lucky to be able to get out early in the season. ENJOY !!!!


You're not implying you can't, are you? We just spent the weekend in ours. Into the 20's at night and we were warm and cozy.


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Have a great time! 
You've got some fun stuff ahead of you









Just curious...What is the rate at Strawberry Park??
We're camping at a local beach for the entire week of April 6-11 at the rate of $60.00 per night...that's for water and electric in a blacktop parking lot


----------



## anne72 (Apr 27, 2007)

skippershe said:


> Just curious...What is the rate at Strawberry Park??
> We're camping at a local beach for the entire week of April 6-11 at the rate of $60.00 per night...that's for water and electric in a blacktop parking lot


Check out the site for Strawberry Park The price varies...


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

anne72 said:


> Just curious...What is the rate at Strawberry Park??
> We're camping at a local beach for the entire week of April 6-11 at the rate of $60.00 per night...that's for water and electric in a blacktop parking lot


Check out the site for Strawberry Park The price varies...
[/quote]
lol! Well, that's confusing...I asked because I looked at it earlier and gave up!


----------

